# VERY stupid question.



## Aragorn21 (Jan 15, 2003)

If Frodo put the ring on his toe would he be invisible? 

(See I told you it was a dumb question!!!)


----------



## Éomond (Jan 15, 2003)

Interesting, I have no clue, what would be the point, why would he want to put it on his toe?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2003)

you know, I've always wondrered that too, why, I don't know, I just think of weird things like that.


----------



## Nardil (Jan 15, 2003)

YES

a simple answer for a simple question


----------



## Snaga (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *Interesting, I have no clue, what would be the point, why would he want to put it on his toe? *


 It would be a bad thing to do. As a hobbit he doesnt wear shoes. So it could just slip off and roll away. If he wore shoes, the Ring would find it harder to find a new owner.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah lol, but he wouldn't keep the ring on his toe, he'd...umm...just see if he's invisible.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 16, 2003)

It's interesting really. we know it doesn't work if someone put the Ring in his pockets or wear it on his skin, but what are the exact conditions the Ring needs to work? Would it work for instance of someone put it around his ear (provided it was big enough?). Or in his mouth? Purely hypothetical of course, but interesting.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

woah! slow down there mister! ever heard of moderators, censoring or getting kicked off?


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 2, 2003)

Ermm...have i missed something here?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 2, 2003)

you and me both, wots goin on here?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 2, 2003)

likewise
whats going on?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 2, 2003)

I believe someone said something quite ehm... uncouth after my post, but I guess the mods deleted it.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 2, 2003)

*ahem*
I was also wondering about that...and does it matter which finger you put it on?? if you can wear it on your finger, why not your toe??

btw..that wasnt a stupid question..(it did make me laugh tho)


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 2, 2003)

I remeber a question involving Shelob... could she, not having fingers, use the ring? If not this ring discriminates against the finger challanged... another reason to destroy it.


Oh... and about that "what's going on thing?" I confess that I pushed report post on the post that was there... and someone deleted it... aren't I an evil tattle-tell?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 2, 2003)

sorry, that did get confusing, if one post is deleted, they should delete any posts refering to it, shouldn't they?


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 2, 2003)

NO
too much hair
how could he fit the ring on his toe!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 3, 2003)

Hmm...yeah...it would help methinks...ah well, I can kind of guess what it was about, thanks for clearing that one up though  
and i agree with the too much hair on your toe thang...and come on guys, it wouldnt really have the same effect "the lord of the toe rings"


----------



## ULTIMATORX (Feb 13, 2003)

If Frodo put the ring on his toe, wouldn't the ring get stuck because his feet are so big, then he would be invisible forever.


----------

